# Peanut butter and other fats?



## radgirl

Has PB and other fats caused your IBS issues to flare up? How many grams of fat can you eat in a day without problems?


----------



## Kathleen M.

Usually it is more total fat in a meal, rather than in a day.Fattier/greasier/fried/rich or large meals set off a bigger gastrocolic reflex than smaller/lighter/leaner meals.Not every IBSer reacts to fat badly, so you'll need to see how much fat per meal you tolerate.K.


----------



## radgirl

I know that I react to too much fat in one meal. But I also know that I react to too much fat in one day, i.e. pb. I seem to do better with maybe 1/2 tbsp. of pb in a "meal" but a full tbsp. in a "meal" seems to cause me issue. I didn't think a few grams difference in a meal would make that much of a difference. This is why I posted.


----------



## Kathleen M.

There may be a threshold effect and it may be anything over a certain amount is trouble.Most people who have problems with fat don't seem to report that 5 grams is fine 10 grams is a little bad 15 grams is moderately bad and 20 grams is severely bad.It seems to be more of a either it is bad or it isn't kind of thing.K.


----------



## radgirl

That makes sense. There does seem to be a threshold of how much fat at one sitting and for the day.


----------



## MikeW

I've found that different brands of peanut butters also have different effects.President's Choice all-natural peanut butter has no additives but is very oily and is like a bomb in my guts.Kraft is nearly as bad for me.Equality Brand, which is one of the cheap ones is actually fairly easy on my guts but there's still a limit to how much I can have over a few days before I get really sick.I just switched to the Specific Carbohydrate Diet this week, so I won't be having any peanut butter for a while.







I've always loved the stuff.


----------



## EarnestAccord

Apart from the fat, which yes in excess does worsen my symptoms, I find peanut butter to be one of the hardest on me. I think it might have to be do to fact that Peanuts are legumes and thus will be digested, err.. undigested, in the same way as any legume, excess gas. I try to stick to true nut butters and have found much safer sources for good fats. Almond butter is my favorite, but there's many other types. I just tried Sunflower seed butter and though it tastes kind of strange it is very well tolerated.


----------



## overitnow

I would have to echo Earnest Accord on this one. P Butter, which I love, creates an enormous amount of gas, as do peanuts. They have also caused a certain amount of indigestion in the past. Cashews and their butter is great for me, but does cost a fortune. We get a pretty large jar of almond butter from Costco and usually keep an extra in the pantry. Taste is great and the cost not so bad.Mark


----------



## radgirl

Wow, thank for the last 2 post. I know that peanuts are legume, but I never really thought they would be the cause of my problems. I maybe have 2 tablespoons in a day, but maybe peanuts in general are too harsh for my system. I do recall have cashew butter and don't remember having any real problems, but that's been sometime ago. I would love to have almond butter, but simply cannot afford it. I'm on a very strict diet as it is and my pocket is hurting. Thanks though, I will keep this in mind as far as pb goes. Maybe I can only have a 1/2 TBSP until I'm done with it and then stay away. So sad. Another favorite food bites the dust.


----------



## pwild

Just found out from Dr. I have IBS. I am thinking of draining off the oil on top of natural peanut butter. Has anyone tried this? He just said no "beans." Does this mean all legumes?


----------



## ziggy7

all fats are not the same.you can have overcooked fat which has turned rancid and even just 1 drop will hurt your gut.you can eat raw fats such as from a raw egg yolk which is great the best kinds of fats to eat.or you could eat vegetable oil & seeds and nut fats and like wise if they are raw they are good. but if they are overcooked or very old they will be rancid and even just 1 drop can hurt your gut. but also to add vegetable and nut/seed fats will never be as good as animal fats.fats from healthy grass fed cows is countless times better than fat from diseased grain fed cows.fats from healthy grass fed cows contain much more omega-3 and vitamin K2-MK4. while fats from diseased grain fed cows contain antibiotics due to the grains giveing them gut infections and contain zero vitamin K2-MK4 and contain way more omega-6 which is bad you don't want to be eating too much omega-6. but even soo if grain fed cows are your only animal fat source then it is worth eating for sure. i eat unsalted butter from grain fed cows and it's still worth eating. and also depending on the brand of butter some brands are cooked less and there for have a better effect on my gut.raw butter, raw cream, raw cheese raw full-fat milk from healthy grass fed cows is what deserves to be called milk. even people super lactose intollerant can drink full-fat raw milk from healthy grass fed cows.but milk from diseased grain fed cows must be pastorized and after pastorized no one can digest the lactose sugars and etc doesn't deserve to be called milk.when finding fats that effect your stomach it requires alot of testing. however with a damaged stomach it's not exactly possible to do proper testing.and also it is very hard to find good food these days. theres mostly always something wrong with it. the only food i really eat is feta cheese, broccoli, asparagus, unsalted butter, chicken eggs, buffalo (only have access to ground up buffalo =/), fatty newzealand lamb, chicken, turkey and calf liver.


----------



## misspopstar

They say not to have peanuty butter as there is something in it that makes IBS worse. Same with fatty foods. Also avoid lettuce and yogurts.


----------



## Yarm

Hi,I love PB and Almond butter but unfortunately even the smallest amount sets off my acid reflux.I had a tsp of sunflower seeds this morning and I've had stomach pain and burping all day.I am glad to hear that it is fat per meal that is an issue not fat per day. That means it is better to eat a small amount of fat frequently. I try to make sure I am getting 30 - 50 grams of fat per day because I am thin and I need it!I find that I can eat a whole avocado with no problems whatsoever and they are loaded with fat.Doesn't always make sense to me!


----------

